# Police Officer Trevor Scott Phillips



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Trevor Scott Phillips*

Tuscaloosa Police Department, Alabama

End of Watch: Saturday, May 21, 2011

*Biographical Info*

Age: 42
Tour of Duty: 10 years
Badge Number: Not available

*Incident Details*

Cause of Death: Motorcycle accident
Date of Incident: May 21, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Police Officer Trevor Phillips was killed in a motorcycle accident while escorting a funeral procession on 35th Street at approximately 2:20 pm.

As he drove towards the front of the procession a vehicle attempted to exit the procession by making a U-turn. The vehicle pulled into the path of Officer Phillips, causing a collision in which he was thrown from the motorcycle.

Officer Phillips had served with the Tuscaloosa Police Department for over 10 years.
Update This Memorial >

*Agency Contact Information*

Tuscaloosa Police Department
3801 Mill Creek Avenue
Tuscaloosa, AL 35401

Phone: (205) 349-2121


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Phillips.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Officer Phillips


----------

